# Comparing 1 + 5 Archetypes (125, 135 and 145)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 125, 135 and 145 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having ONE and FIVE fixes (125, 135 and 145) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Anger and Avarice combine into a meticulous, stern and cerebral character. People with this combination are true intellectual who often chose to sacrifice efficiency by focusing more on establishing accurate standards and methods in order to ponder and look at things in a detach manner;

• Double competency stance ; the need to detach from emotions and keep an objective eye to solve a problem is enhanced;

• Very precise, laser-focused and deep thinker energy;

• Masculine and rigid energy;

• The conscience-driven, moralisitic ONE is at odds with the detached, system-building FIVE;

• There is a conflict between the ONE's need to be right according to internal standards and the FIVE's need to be competend according to objective metrics and pure data;

• Most likely combination to be considered intellectual, rational and detached;


*Differences Between Archetypes :*


*Communications skills*

• 125s are the most people-oriented of the ONE + FIVE combinations and thus like to provide their knowledge to others;

• 135s aren't very sociable, even when social subtypes and can be very blunt and forceful when communicating to people;

• 145s are not prone to be quite social, but are more sensitive to their internal life, making their conversation a bit more heartfelt at times;


*Fields of Interests*

• 125s are interested in learning more about people and how to better connect and take care of them;

• 135s' speciality is about implementing what they've learned in a tangible way. They prefer to study about things rather than human relations;

• 145s love to learn about less practical subjects like science, philosophy, the occult, etc;

Social Roles

• 125s often take the role of an adviser and protector of people. They like to work with humans and understand their mechanisms;

• 135s prefer to achieve their goals and use their mental powers to perform and excel in their domain;

• 145s like to dig deeper into untouched waters and make seemless links between disciplines. They are good at finding out what's missing and what's been overlooked;


*Potental Problems*

• 125s can be so attached to its own procedures and standards that they can comme across as stubborn, demanding and intolerant. They can also become frustrated when helping people having less stellar standards than theirs. Also, people can complain about the archetype's know-it-all and haughty tendencies, even if its unintentional. Finally, they tend to overgive your time and effort then feel overwhelmed by all your commitments. You need to feel confident about the information you provide and control the way and amout of time you give to others in order to feel at ease with people;

• 135s can be so into defining and reanalyzing problems that they can lost the big picture in favor of the details. They can thus become obtuse, obstructive and opposed to change. They can also have poor interpersonal skills that can hinder their credibility on the long run if they wish to promote their foundings. They really need to pay attention to how they speak to people as they are very data-oriented, losing the feeling part in the process. Finally, they can be arrogant and boast about their mental abilities, unintentially making other people feel deficient or less skilled;

• 145s can be so identified in pursuing additional knowledge and getting accurate information that this dauting task can become exhausting and leave you irritating and intolerant of outside advices. This tritype is also very critical and prone to correct others in their observations, making it frequently unliked and annoying if this attitude is persistent in time. Given that this archetype also tend to be very withdrawn and value their alone time, they should try giving others the benefit of the doubt and allow themselves to be educated freely and not only by verifiable sources;


*Patterns & Structure*

• 125s are triple details and advising. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to help people pay attention to finer details in a structured and methodical way. They as usually very knowledgeable and like to use it to the greater good. They can very private and removed from their environment and have a bit of anxiety in finding ther right time and space to provide what they know. Self-prerservation dominant of this archetype like to provide concrete tips and guidelines and can appear more anxious and introverted than the other two subtypes. They are very humble and don't usually like to drag on long conversations unless required. Sexual 125s like to delve into deep thoughts and intellectual exchanges and may appear more emotional and possessive. They can also be less patient with other's incompetence and can be more pushy in their quest to seek intimacy and closeness. Finally, social subtypes with this tritype are naturally more involved with groups and can often take the role of a professor or expert of some sort in any given setting. They like to be known for their incorruptible nature and judicious advices;

• 135s are triple competency and exacting. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to analyze and be precise with data in order to be productive. This archetype thrive in jobs and tasks that need them to be very detail-oriented and ultra-focused. They don't like when they need to deal with emotions or irrational topics. Self-preservation type with this tritype are extremely private and removed from their environment. The THREE side of this archetype is less showy and more focused on being efficient and productive. They can be surprisingly humble with their work and their skills since the THREE here is going against vanity. Sexual dominants with this tritype are less stereotypical are more fluid in their demeanor. They often put more creativity in their work than the other subtypes and can have a bit more access to their emotional needs. Social subtypes are very keen on being seen as the expert of their field and are less emotionally withdrawn than the other two subtypes. They seek recognition and often like to teach in a technical or scientific field;

• 145s are triple analytical and studying. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that need to search a subject in depth, both intellectually and emotionally in order to come to an accurate and detailled conclusion. They can't be satisfied with normal or readily-found data, as they want to be as precise as possible in order to develop their compency and find new info that might have been overlooked. Self-preservation subtypes with this tritype are very withdrawn and independent, preferring to keep their interests private and often live in frugality. The five influence is usually very strong with this subtype since the FOUR fix here is the countertype and doesn't readily express their emotions like the other two subtypes and the ONE fix is very removed from its anger, expressing more anxiety for perfection. Sexual subtypes are very intense and passionate and often feel compelled to research about taboo or bizarre subjects that make them feel connected to the human body in some way. They have a combination of prickly and passionate attitude that make them quite magnetic even though they want privacy too like the self-preservation subtype. They love to have deep and detailed conversations with their loved ones. Finally, social dominants with this subtype are very rigid and have a lot of shoulds about what should be actually considered correct and meaningful information. They are often interested in metaphysics and/or spiritual fields that make them feel unique and superior of some sort. They love to teach and could make a terrific college professor;


*Potential Mistypes*

• Self-preservation THREES with a 135 tritype can potentially mistype themselves as 145 or 125 because they are the countertype of the enneatype who goes againt vanity and prefer to look humble;

• Social FOURS with a 145 tritype may look like a 125 because they are more socially-aware than the other subtypes;

• Sexual THREES with a 135 tritype have more access to their emotional life and therefore can be mistyped as a 145;

• Self-preservation FOURS with a 145 tritype can look like a 135 sometimes because they are more action-oriented and less openly emotional than the other subtypes;


*MBTI*

• 125s' most common MBTI types are : INFJ (521), ISFJ (251), ISTJ (152) and sometimes INTP (512). Extroverted types are extremely rare with this tritype and judging types are more prevalent;

• 135s' most common tritypes are : ISTJ (153), INTJ (513), INTP (531) and sometimes ISTP (531). It's quite rare to see extroverted Myers Briggs types with this archetype and even less so feeling types. ENTJ could be an extroverted example (135);

• 145s' most common MBTI types are : INFJ (451), INTJ (514), INTP (541) and sometimes INFP (451). This tritype is most commonly found within introverted intuitive and are more rarely found elsewhere. ISTJ could be a potential sensing example here. Lots of judging types too;


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 145s are less preoccupied by performance and has a harder time to shapeshift than 125s and 135s;

• 135s has the least amount of access to their emotions (even if sexual subtype) and is therefore the most arrogant, blunt ONE + FIVE combinations;

• 125s has internal conflict in which they want to go towards people but fear being overwhelmed by them. This is less of a problematic for 135s and 145s;

• 145s can be a bit more poetic and mystical in their choice of words. 135s' communication style is more straight-to-the-point and technical and 125s will adapt their speech more to the common people;

• 125s are often seen as teachers or guides of some sort while 135s don't particualirly enjoy those kind of activites, especially for the long run;

• 135s are better at making their work look attractive and convincing than 145s, who will prefer the actual content only then showcasing what they've worked on;

• 145s are moodier and can have periods of melancholy while 135s are more removed from their emotional states;

• 125s care deeply about what people think of them, even though they don't show it often. They are also able to ''mirror smile'' more often than 145s;

• 135s can work on projects faster than 145s who will take their time more to fully grasp the actual subject;

• 145s are more dependent of their internal state than 125s, who in turn are more affected by their emotional environment.


----------

